# 1815 Annual Calendar



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow

A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Annual Calendar Watch | aBlogtoWatch

Looks very similar to the Perpetual Langematik however is is at a more reasonable price. What is not to love here. Guess the question is, with how much Lange's depreciate, however soon will it be available at a reasonable price.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

1815's really the only models I love (well, save for the Sax AC, ironically) and this one doesn't disappoint either, just gorgeous.


----------



## alittle (Sep 21, 2016)

Hot damn that is gorgeous.


----------



## old_man (Apr 5, 2013)

So will the Saxonia Annual Calendar discontinue? I really hope that's not the case, it's my midterm grail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow (Jul 14, 2016)

Love this. New grail, maybe, although I'll have to see them in the metal to know for sure.

I'd have a hard time choosing between red and white gold. Wish the white-gold one used blue indicators (needles? sub-hands? what are these called?) on the subdials, like the Saxonia Annual Calendar. The red-gold indicators work on the red-gold one, I think, but the white-gold indicators against the silver dials get a bit lost (at least in the press photo).



old_man said:


> So will the Saxonia Annual Calendar discontinue? I really hope that's not the case, it's my midterm grail!


Probably not, as they're pretty different styles. If so much of the rest of the Saxonia line can overlap with the 1815 line in tech, role, and complications, I don't see why they can't both have annual calendars.

They're also different sizes: Saxonia Annual is 38.5mm, 1815 Annual is 40mm. I used to want the Saxonia Annual pretty badly until I tried it on, and I found it wore a bit too small on me. I'd have to try it first, but this 1815 Annual might be the perfect balance.

Wish they didn't need to cut so many numerals in half to do it, but the dials might've needed to be too small otherwise.


----------



## old_man (Apr 5, 2013)

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Love this. New grail, maybe, although I'll have to see them in the metal to know for sure.
> 
> I'd have a hard time choosing between red and white gold. Wish the white-gold one used blue indicators (needles? sub-hands? what are these called?) on the subdials, like the Saxonia Annual Calendar. The red-gold indicators work on the red-gold one, I think, but the white-gold indicators against the silver dials get a bit lost (at least in the press photo).
> 
> ...


This is gold. I wish all Hodinkee readers could see this comment. Reason I love the Saxonia AC is for its size and oversized date. But I agree with you with the number dial 40mm seems to be the right balance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I think this watch will be a big hit due to (1) price point (similar to Lange 1 Moonphase), (2) legibility, and (3) one-push corrector feature. The one-push corrector is a HUGE convenience if you don't wear the watch all the time. The Langematik Perpetual has this feature, but the Saxonia Annual Calendar (which is quite a bit more expensive than the 1815 Annual Calendar) doesn't. I just wish the 1815 AC had a slightly smaller case.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! But the wife would kill me... ;-)


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Maybe not if you buy her one of these first.


----------



## gretch6364 (Mar 15, 2016)

This watch is absolutely incredible. I agree on the color of the white gold hands based on the press photos, however in person, I bet it works best this way. The silver hands won't blend in enough for you to not be able to tell the date when you are wearing it, but blend in just enough that the large time hand pop and make it easier to quickly glance down and see the time. I think it will be super user friendly. This watch is obviously absolutely stunning and I love the size and the price is pretty reasonable considering what you are getting and its a Lange.

This is one of those watches that you will appreciate even more the more you wear it. The way they did the pushers is brilliant, especially for a manual wind calendar watch. I would probably not even wind it everyday, let it run down so I could use the brilliant pusher that advances everything together. Once everything is sync'd, the large pusher at 2 o'clock is the only one you will need...until March 1st obviously. They added a pusher to advance just the date, which is brilliant as well...everything else should always stay in sync. Brilliant!


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

What a gorgeous piece! At 40mm, it's just right too. To the original poster, Lange's depreciation will not be forever. Some big names in horology mentioned this as well. This brand is outstanding and very undervalued and underappreciated. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## gretch6364 (Mar 15, 2016)

How cool would it of been if they could of used the new moonphase from the Lange 1 with the day/night indicator in this watch? Of course, it probably would of gotten thicker and more expensive...so maybe not a good idea. However, I wish it had a day/night indicator, even on the back for when setting the watch after it stops.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm not-so-secretly hoping that they do an 1815 Moonphase with this new style - basically this watch without the left/right calendar dials. No-date, manual-wind, 1815 Moonphase. Quick Photoshop mockup attached.

Here's hoping.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> I'm not-so-secretly hoping that they do an 1815 Moonphase with this new style - basically this watch without the left/right calendar dials. No-date, manual-wind, 1815 Moonphase. Quick Photoshop mockup attached.
> 
> Here's hoping.
> View attachment 11420818


I could definitely get behind that. Stunning.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I went to a Lange event tonight and saw the 1815 Annual Calendar in the flesh. I think it'll do well. It's clean, legible, and nicely priced. It's especially nice for folks who want to know the date but in an alternative format to Lange's "big date." The show-stopper, though, was the rose gold Little Lange 1 Moonphase 182.030 (36.8mm) with mother-of-pearl guilloche dial. Speechless! The unique moonphase display on that watch is a home run. Replace the white strap with a black strap and it's a men's watch too (and the perfect size).


----------



## YennoX (Jan 1, 2016)

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> I'm not-so-secretly hoping that they do an 1815 Moonphase with this new style - basically this watch without the left/right calendar dials. No-date, manual-wind, 1815 Moonphase. Quick Photoshop mockup attached. Here's hoping.
> View attachment 11420818


Very interesting proposition. Not sure how they would price a timepiece like this though. Referencing the Lange price spreadsheet floating around:

1815 = Saxonia Automatic = ~$25k

1815 Up/Down = Saxonia Moonphase = ~$29k

From this, it would seem that Lange considers the Up/Down complication worth the same as a Big Date + Moonphase combined. Perhaps it's because the Saxonia Moonphase was priced particularly aggressively?


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow (Jul 14, 2016)

YennoX said:


> Very interesting proposition. Not sure how they would price a timepiece like this though. Referencing the Lange price spreadsheet floating around:
> 
> 1815 = Saxonia Automatic = ~$25k
> 
> ...


Cross-product-line price comparisons are tricky. Saxonia is positioned as the entry-level line (at least its lower half), so you generally get more "complication for your buck" with Saxonia than the 1815. So it would be plausible that they'd charge about as much as the Up/Down - about $29k.

But if they'd ever make such a thing, it might also be a limited edition, which could mean platinum and closer to $40k.

Who knows? Watches aren't priced or purchased rationally. Whatever they charged, I'd probably pay it.


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

hmmm, an 815 or a ring for the gf.....


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

Amazing. But the up down is a lil overpriced.


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Great moonphase disc! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowxser (Apr 6, 2016)

what's the hours?


----------



## gb-men (Sep 4, 2017)

Awesome watch! So hot


----------

